# Lake Powell Panama City



## blackmax

Anyone fish this lake much?  I am staying at a nicer place than I would normally (a campground) and I am thinking that they might not be cool with me fishing from the beach.  I still hope to fish at night but would like to find a second option to the state park.  I plan to take a kayak and wondered if it would be worth fishing or maybe even doing a little crabbing.

Thanks for any info

Matt


----------



## captbrian

Fish from the beach!  But lake Powell can be productive as well


----------



## blackmax

Thanks.  I have read a little more about Powell and it looks like it is worth a day or two.


----------



## fish hawk

Lake Powell is good but remember if you want to surf fish you have every right to do so........Right now the best fishing is gonna be early,early,like daylight early up until about 10.00 A.M. and if you want to fish afterwards when the beaches get a little crowded just try to move down the beach some,most beach goers are gonna congregate around the beach accesses and boardwalks.......Also you have every right to walk anywhere on the beach you want up to the high tide mark even on what some consider as private property just as long as you enter from a public beach access or private access that you have permission,the state owns the beach seaward up to the high tide mark or whats considered the wet sand mark........Florida Statute 161.051 also Article x section 11 of the Constitution of the state of Florida,just remember if you set foot or a chair and umbrella above this mark your probably gonna get harassed......I keep me a copy with me because even some of the deputies dont know this law.
http://search.mywebsearch.com/myweb...yZ25bt1agw2o1iVmJ9JCW/Ck8qibTj0=&ord=3&ct=AR&
http://www.floridabar.org/DIVCOM/JN...83d21148206bf5ef852575bb005321eb?OpenDocument
http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes/index.cfm?mode=constitution&submenu=3#A10S11


----------



## bayoubetty

I'm headed here next week.  I'll be in Destin doing some surf fishing in the mornings but am planning a trip to Lake Powell as well.  Any tips on fishing for the Largemouth or smallmouth that are suppose to be there?


----------



## blackmax

Most of what I have read was about trout and other saltwater fish.  I did not see anything about bass.  Then again I was looking for info on trout and access to the inlet.


----------



## duckman31822

ive thought about trying it on the super windy days rather than the bay.. post up some pics or at least a story on yalls trip.. id like to know if its worth goin or not


----------



## blackmax

Went to powell but did not do much fishing.  It looks like a very cool place to fish but it ended up being with non fisherman so we mostly just paddled around and then played in the inlet.  Kind of like a big water slide.  I talked to a guy bringing his boat back in from the gulf that had several nice king fish that he caught within site of the inlet.  

Matt


----------

